

In the sharing economy, a rift over worker classification - jpbutler
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2014/08/16/sharing-economy-are-workers-employees-independent-contractors/6GTpn1a735kNiM7T7k2vtO/story.html

======
sharemywin
I think it's easy enough to allow the drivers to charge the clients directly
and collect fees from them.

